# 2013 Bad Boy/Urban



## newridr (Mar 7, 2003)

Anyone have any info and pics on the 2013 Bad Boys or Urban line?


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

newridr said:


> Anyone have any info and pics on the 2013 Bad Boys or Urban line?


I'm hoping for some insight as well. I've seen the recent catalogs posted, but there are discrepancies. One shows only three models, all lefties (0, 1 and 5). The other has more options, including a 26er. I'd love to know which can be had here in the US,


----------



## abel1724 (Aug 14, 2012)

Where did you see these new models?
and how much different are they from the 2012 models?


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

abel1724 said:


> Where did you see these new models?
> and how much different are they from the 2012 models?


There was a link to a Facebook page. Apparently it's a Europe catalog.


----------



## abel1724 (Aug 14, 2012)

oh ok thanks, they all pretty much look the same, I guess i'll just wait for the release and hopefully get a better price on the 2012


----------



## tcalabrese10011 (Sep 3, 2012)

*2013 Bad Boy 5*

View attachment 264034


View attachment 264033


----------



## abel1724 (Aug 14, 2012)

tcalabrese10011 said:


> View attachment 264034
> 
> 
> View attachment 264033



Nice looks great,
I'm 5'7 would I need a small or a medium and also how much did it cost you?


----------



## tcalabrese10011 (Sep 3, 2012)

I am 5'5" and needed a small frame. Standover for a Small is 73.9 CM. My inseam is 30". I need to have the seat placed on the lower side. Standover for a Medium is 78.2 CM. I paid $1100 USD.


----------



## tcalabrese10011 (Sep 3, 2012)

*2103 Bad Boy 5*

Specs for the 2013


2013 CANNONDALE BAD BOY 5


FRAME Bad Boy, Optimised 6061 Aloy, 1.5" Head Tube
FORK Cannondale Solo Rigid, OPI 1.5" Steerer
RIMS Maddux C3 Urban , 32 Hole
HUBS Cannondale Lefty SL Front, Formula DC22 Rear
SPOKES Stainless Steel, 15G, Black
TIRES WTB Freedom Thick Slick, 700 x 28C
PEDALS Cannondale Urban 6point3 Alloy
CRANKS Shimano M431, Bad Boy, 48/36/26
BOTTOM BRACKET Tange Cartridge
CHAIN KMC Z99 Black, 9-Speed
REAR COG Sunrace CSM969, Bad Boy, 11-32, 9-Speed
FRONT DERAILLEUR Shimano Alivio, 34.9mm Clamp
REAR DERAILLEUR Shimano Deore, Shadow
SHIFTERS Shimano Alivio
HANDLEBAR Cannondale SI Urban OPI Stem / Handlebar w/ Light, 7°
GRIPS Cannondale Urban, Lock-On
STEM Cannondale SI Urban OPI Stem / Handlebar w/ light, 7°
HEADSET Tange Custom 1.5"
BRAKES Shimano M395 Hydraulic Disc
BRAKE LEVERS Shimano M395 Hydraulic Disc
SADDLE Cannondale Bad Boy Urban
SEATPOST Cannondale C4, Alloy, 31.6 x 350mm
SIZES S, M, L, X,
COLOUR(S) Black Anodised w/ Reflective Decals, Matte (BBQ)


----------

